# Brewing coffee



## Bobw235 (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm sharing an article from the NY Times about brewing coffee.  I love a good cup of coffee, grinding it each morning, but from this article it seems I have a ways to go to improve upon my morning brew.

So, who amongst us grinds their own beans?  After reading the article, I'm tempted to try some of these suggestions. I wonder if it would make a difference.

Who knew brewing coffee was so complex? For the record, I brew two large cups to start my day and usually that's it.  I enjoy each cup in one of the artisan pottery mugs I've collected over the years during my travels. Just milk in the coffee, no sugar. I tend towards dark roast these days.

The article starts:

For many, making coffee is a morning routine you sleepwalk through, following a formula that somehow established itself as your preference: this much ground coffee, this much hot water and you’re ready to jump-start your day.
Yet the coffee landscape has changed radically in the last few years. The pros have rethought everything — roasts, brewing gear, brewing techniques — and it’s up to you to take advantage of it.
Some of what you will need to do may seem excessive or even neurotic. It’s hard to argue the point: It’s much easier to make bad coffee than good coffee. But once you get down the basics and pick up some decent equipment, you may find some pleasure in what should be a satisfying rite.
Here are three steps you can take to get to that place. You can proceed one at a time, or do them all at once.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2016)

I haven't wanted to buy a grinder for the house, although my husband suggested it.  I buy beans from Sprouts market and grind them in the store.  Generally buy Kona Blend and Jamaican Blue Mountain, either use them separately or mix them in my drip coffee pot.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 14, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I haven't wanted to buy a grinder for the house, although my husband suggested it.  I buy beans from Sprouts market and grind them in the store.  Generally buy Kona Blend and Jamaican Blue Mountain, either use them separately or mix them in my drip coffee pot.



I've been grinding beans for years, but apparently my blade grinder is a poor substitute for a "burr grinder". Who knew?  I always grind the beans right before brewing, unless I want the coffee ready when I wake up.  My coffee maker will grind them and then brew at a set time, but I tend not to use that feature because it's so loud and a pain to clean.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2016)

I always set up the coffee pot before bedtime.  When I was working I'd use the auto timer, but now I just press the button when I'm ready, as my wake times vary.  I've seen those makers that grind also, too pricey for me and I'm glad now to know they're noisy too....in case I'm tempted someday.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 14, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I always set up the coffee pot before bedtime.  When I was working I'd use the auto timer, but now I just press the button when I'm ready, as my wake times vary.  I've seen those makers that grind also, too pricey for me and I'm glad now to know they're noisy too....in case I'm tempted someday.



For a while I used to take the shuttle from Boston to NYC to visit our office, and that meant getting up around 3:30 in the morning to make the first flight of the day. I'd use the timer then, but now I don't bother with it. I can make coffee in my sleep these days. Still, I'm tempted to try something different if it means better flavor.  As for my roast, I get beans at Costco.  A nice dark roast that delivers a good cup of coffee, not too mild, not too bitter.


----------



## Lon (Jul 14, 2016)

I am not a big coffee drinker but do like that one big shot when I get up. I bought a one cup 12Oz. BLACK & DECKER drip coffee maker that does the job quite nicely dispensing the brew into a aluminum cup that holds the 12 oz. and keeps it hot with the secure lid.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a french press. I put room temperature water in my large coffee mug. It holds a bit over 2 cups. Heat the water for exactly 2 1/2 minutes in the microwave. While its heating I put ground coffee in the press, prepare my 2 fried eggs, that I have had every morning for the past 40 years. Put the water in the press, wait exactly 4 minutes, press and serve. In 6 1/2 minutes I have my perfect cup of coffee and my two eggs and I am ready to start the day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2016)

Interesting Ruth, I never saw anyone use a French press before.  Sounds like you start you day so nicely!  :sunglass:


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 15, 2016)

I thought I was doing a smart thing and bought a drip coffee maker that would turn itself off after two hours. No worries about forgetting to turn it off anymore. Well.. I wasn't thinking, I get up much earlier than my wife. Sometimes she would get up and the coffee maker had already turned off.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 15, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Interesting Ruth, I never saw anyone use a French press before.  Sounds like you start you day so nicely!  :sunglass:


Actually,SeaBreeze, my son bought it for me. He was tired of me complaining about how sloppy the Mr.Coffee Machine was that the hubby insists on using for just one cup of coffee. We prefer different kinds of coffee,he gets up first and makes his and leaves the machine for me to clean up. I didn't even know what a French press was. My son insisted I would love it and he was right. Permanent filter, easy clean up and stores in my cabinet out of sight. I'm big on the last one. A little OCD kicking in there. lol


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 15, 2016)

I have a grinder but haven't used it in ages.  It is just easier to buy the pre-ground coffee at Aldi's.  When I was working and driving carpool to schools, I would set up the coffee the night before but since I don't usually have anywhere to be in the morning, I just make it when I get up.  I recently replaced my 25 year old Mr. Coffee, 4-cup size maker for $20 at the drug store - DH prefers tea (tea, on an empty stomach, makes me nauseous) and I take my Dark Roast with cream and stevia.  I also drink it in the morning year-round.

Hotel coffee, when we travel, is usually pretty good but the absolute WORST coffee I've ever had was in Fort Wayne, Indiana - it was like they had used the same grounds over a dozen times and it was like tinted water - tasting the same.  Even in the restaurant, it wasn't much better.  How do they survive???


----------



## happytime (Jul 26, 2016)

I have an old fashion grinder on the wall. It belonged to my Grammie ,she believe in the best is ground yourself every morning


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 26, 2016)

I use a Magic Bullet. Sometimes known as a Nutri Bullet. Perfect for grinding coffee as well as for so many other things.


----------

